# Meat and FODMAP diet



## Wendy74 (May 30, 2012)

Hi, I am new and I was diagnosed with IBS/Lacose Intolerance a few weeks ago. I have been studying on the low FODMAP diet recently and have been slowly incorporating those foods in and the bad stuff out. I notice quite a bit of difference, seems to really help.My question is on meat, pork, poultry, and fish. I assume that these proteins are okay as long as it's non-processed and nitrate free. Am I wrong? Also, are fattier meats okay or should someone just stick with the leanest cut?Thanks!


----------



## Gytis (Nov 12, 2009)

All meats without added ingredients are FODMAP-free, doesn't matter if it's fatty or lean, BUT many people with IBS have problems with fatty foods, so it's up to you to see if you can tolerate them.


----------



## Wendy74 (May 30, 2012)

Thank you, I was hoping to hear that. I will continue to test things.Thanks!!!


----------

